# Banned from my own post ????



## Landsurfer (28 Sep 2020)

I appear to have been banned from posting on my own post .... Students at Christmas ...... Anyone have any ideas why ?


----------



## Cycleops (28 Sep 2020)

How long have you got to sit on the naughty step?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2020)

You're not the first....ask the mods!


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

Cycleops said:


> How long have you got to sit on the naughty step?


Depends either how big a bribe you can afford, or what compromising dirt you have on the mods.

I must admit, this excitement passed ne by.


----------



## Chris S (28 Sep 2020)

Did you make a joke about a Tory MP? That's usually enough for a ban.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Sep 2020)

Locking this before it turns into another round of bash the mods.

As you know we don't discuss moderation in public so a PM is on its way to the OP.


----------

